# USP red/whit writing



## HK USP40 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sup brothers,

First of all this is the best of the forums here hands down. H+Kr's I know you all feel the same way but its had me wondering the past couple nights. I see some of the USPc 40 compacts like mine with red writing on the slide and mine has the stock white. Did you guys do that yourself or was this just made for a period of time with hk? any insight to this question would be helpful cause im gonna have to get one with red on it now just to give my usp a new friend!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe people are doing that themselves with a crayon or china pencil (or paint)


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Not a factory coloration so far as I know. Never have seen any come that way. Personally, I don't care for it.


----------

